

A Survey of Non-Rails Frameworks in Ruby - moritzplassnig
http://blog.codeship.com/a-survey-of-non-rails-frameworks-in-ruby-cuba-sinatra-padrino-lotus/

======
thunderbong
I think Roda[0] should also be on this list.

From its Github[1] page, it cites Cuba and Sinatra as inpiration[2].

[0]: [http://roda.jeremyevans.net/](http://roda.jeremyevans.net/)

[1]:
[https://github.com/jeremyevans/roda](https://github.com/jeremyevans/roda)

[2]:
[https://github.com/jeremyevans/roda#inspiration](https://github.com/jeremyevans/roda#inspiration)

